

Ask HN: Can I visit your startup in Berlin? - timruffles

I'm in Berlin to teach a course for General Assembly tomorrow (14th Jan) and Tuesday. I've the whole of Tuesday free, and would love to visit some startup/HN folks for a chat/code/whatever!
======
jfaucett
Hey Tim, I'm one of the devs at testcloud, if you'd like to hang out, talk
code, see our start up just chat, just drop me an email:
john.faucett@testcloud.de. Unfortunately, I got meetings after 4:30pm,
otherwise, anytime works :)

------
DividesByZero
Sure, I'll be in Copenhagen but my cofounder will be in Berlin on the 14th.
We're working on this: letsgeddit.com

Drop me a line via anton@balancedtree.com and I'll set something up :)

------
APuschilov
Hi Tim, I'd love to meet for a chat tomorrow. Drop me a line, to alex-at-
limitedcraft.com. During the day I'm with Rocket in Mitte (Friedrichstraße).

